

Programming Language Help (?) - bydpark

I&#x27;m trying to get more into programming, and was pointed to hacker news by a friend. However, I just wanted to hear how all of you got more into all of these tech stuff, which programming languages you find great to learn, and any general advice you may have for someone who&#x27;s trying to learn things in this general area.<p>Thank you all for your help!
======
thejacenxpress
Personally I grew up in this world. I spent a lot of time on the computer in
middle school building webpages with dreamweaver. Although I went to film
school I retaught myself (minus dreamweaver) to code for the web using front
and back end technologies. There are a lot of great resources out there, but
personally I really enjoyed Lynda ones. I feel that site gets the reputation
that it's for old people who don't know any where else to go, but it contains
very full and comprehensive walk throughs of whatever subject you're wanting
to learn. It does cost money however, so if you're not willing to pay or don't
have the cash for it look around the web. Places like the mozilla developer
network are a great place to start.

Long story short, I don't think there's really one-stop-shopping when it comes
to learning something new. There's a lot of information out there that
requires a lot of research, but the great part (if you truly enjoy coding) is
that it's fun research, fun to search for new things, build new things, take
on new challenges. :) Good Luck!

~~~
bydpark
Thanks for your help! Definitely having fun looking around and researching new
things.

